# Vintage Jump Hour Watches



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Apols if this is the wrong area for this post, but these watches straggle pre and post 80s.

Would appreciate some advice on so-called jump hour watches. I have a little bit of change left over in the Christmas kitty (shhhh don't tell anyone) and was thinking I might treat myself as I've always wanted one. Have had a good look around here and on some external sites and I've found some models I quite like - Buler, Sicura, Lucerne and Sorna in particular. I know that there is a connection between Breitling and Sicura, which I presume must mean these are a better watch? Anyone have any experience of these that they'd be happy to share?

Thanks in adv.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a Zeno jump hour. Very good quality, accurate, well made - would recommend.

There is a Breitling/sicura link but the main thing this link does is inflate the prices of Sicura when mentioned in an eBay listing!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

One of my favourites ...but very hard to find:

Gruen from 1975 with an ESA 9159 movement.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Have a look here. This guy has a great collection -

http://www.crazywatches.pl/jump-hour


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

My favorite and I wear it a lot...:










If money were no object - I would be wearing this everyday! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: ...:


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

If you google stowa jumping hour, you can still buy some described as NOS from the 70s


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

My favourite, Sicura 'instalite'


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info so far. Really like the Gruen - didn't know this one existed. The collector's web site is also an amazing new find so many thanks for that. The choice (and cost....sigh) seems to have widened considerably.

I can see me having to get more than one...... :sly:

Please keep suggestions/info coming.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

spaceslug said:


> Apols if this is the wrong area for this post, but these watches straggle pre and post 80s.
> 
> Would appreciate some advice on so-called jump hour watches. I have a little bit of change left over in the Christmas kitty (shhhh don't tell anyone) and was thinking I might treat myself as I've always wanted one. Have had a good look around here and on some external sites and I've found some models I quite like - Buler, Sicura, Lucerne and Sorna in particular. I know that there is a connection between Breitling and Sicura, which I presume must mean these are a better watch? Anyone have any experience of these that they'd be happy to share?
> 
> Thanks in adv.


The Breitling-Sicura(Sorna) link is that when Breitling closed in 1979 they were bought by Ernest Schneider of Sicura and that's really the extent of the connection.

It doesn't make Sicura/Sorna watches any better as most were designed and made before the take over of Breitling, the link Breitling makes them more desirable to many.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Zeno has already been mentioned but any excuse to post a pic.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here are my humble offerings

Helsa, Sperjna, & Continental


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's my bling :cool2:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> One of my favourites ...but very hard to find:
> 
> Gruen from 1975 with an ESA 9159 movement.


Thats a very cool watch, never seen anything like it. Thanks Mark


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Another Sicura.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My other electronic jump hour watch


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Seiko discus burger for me, not a massive fan of the 70's style jump hours.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> My other electronic jump hour watch


That's a beast of a watch! What is it? Have you got a pic of the front?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

spaceslug said:


> That's a beast of a watch! What is it? Have you got a pic of the front?


Yes...a few!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

No longer have the top one which is a Orano and was unusual I believe as it has a seconds dial as well as the date










And the next one which i still have but never wear as i can't tell the time on it without my reading glasses







is a Sicura


----------



## microbar (May 5, 2013)

Heres my old school watch just looking for a strap for it its a smiths from 1965.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

i had not seen these before, they look awesome,,,,,, Oh Well...at least i know what i am going to waste next months beer tokens on.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

williamsat said:


> Another Sicura.


Lovely watch... i owned one up until just over a month ago, but, i barely wore it as i found it incredibly tricky to tell the time on it!!!

Spacelug, dependant on how fussed you are about being able do something crazy like 'tell the time' go for one with bright clear and easy to follow digits!!!


----------

